

A map of the epic struggle of FOSS against the Empire of Microsoft. - saurabh
http://mshiltonj.com/software_wars/current/

======
ekianjo
This is silly, this makes it look like all open source or alternatives
projects were made to attack Microsoft, or vice-versa. Development of new
solutions/alternatives is not always _against_ something existing. It could be
to serve other purposes, other markets, other clients/users. This is not a
zero-sum game.

~~~
daleswanson
It's almost as if it was meant as a joke.

------
dromidas
Title is fail. For some reason I don't think iPods or Gmail count as FOSS...
among many others on that list.

